

Ask HN: Good web-based icon editor? - pg

Can anyone recommend a web-based pixel-level image editor?  There seem to be favicon editors, but they're all hard-wired to make 16x16 images.  Is there anything more flexible?  (If not, someone should make one.)
======
oneplusone
You may find <http://aviary.com> or <http://www.pixlr.com/editor/> a good fit.

~~~
pg
Neither works well. Aviary won't let you zoom in closer than pixels 4 screen
pixels wide. Pixlr doesn't seem to work at all.

~~~
pg
Actually, I take that back. Pixlr does work. This looks like the best option
so far.

------
noodle
<http://iconfu.com/>

~~~
pg
This appears to be limited to 16x16 images, unless you pay.

~~~
conanite
hello pg,

iconfu is my site. I work on it when I'm not busy with rainbow ...

what's your username? I'd be happy to upgrade your account for you so you can
enjoy full 48x48 pixel bliss.

~~~
pg
No kidding? Bugbear. Thanks!

~~~
conanite
done. enjoy!

~~~
pg
Unfortunately I already made the icon I wanted, a logo for Arc:
<http://ycombinator.com/arc/arclogo.html>

------
swombat
_If not, someone should make one_

Why? Would you pay for it?

~~~
pg
That's hardly the only reason to make things.

Though in fact I would, if it was cheap and (more importantly) easy enough.

------
solutionyogi
-Not an answer-

Why do you want it to be web-based? Any particular reason? I think there are
certain things for which a browser is not a good application hosting platform.
As an experienced web developer, I can imagine the amount of pain it will take
to create a pixel based image editor.

Additionally, there are TONS of image editors available (free, commercial) for
Win, Mac, Linux. I am sure you can find a program which you like.

~~~
pg
Why use software that requires installation if there's software that doesn't?

~~~
solutionyogi
Amount of time required to install an icon editor program < Finding a web
based icon editor application*

[Ignoring the actual time needed to use the application and create the icon. I
can guess that a native application will further reduce this time.]

* As I wrote earlier, because of browser limitations, there are very few web applications geared towards icon editing/image editing.

------
staunch
Splashup lists "Pixel-level control" as a feature on the front page.

~~~
pg
This looks the most promising so far. I can at least zoom in sufficiently. But
there doesn't seem to be a way to set individual pixels.

